# Movie Scenes To Blow Out A Candle Using A Subwoofer



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

SPACEBALLS ~ The First 4 Minutes!!
THE TIGGER MOVIE ~ The Avalanche!
CITY SLICKERS II: THE LEGEND OF CURLY'S GOLD ~ The Horse Stampede!
SCOOBY-DOO! LEGEND OF THE PHANTOSAUR ~ Most Of The Movie!
SONIC THE HEDGEHOG ~ Running Around The Baseball Field!

Rule: Obscure Ideas Only!

I Don't Wanna See No Movies That Have Been Tested Like This Before Like "Interstellar", "Back To The Future", "Apollo 13", "The Towering Inferno", "2001: A Space Odyssey", "The Thing", "Valkyrie", Or Even "The Expandables"!

Get The Picture?

BTW, I'm Not Trying To Be A Jerk Or Even A Troll. I'm Just Trying To Get A Point Across.

Thanks For Listening.
And Happy Typing!


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Greenland, a few different scenes but especially when the meteor showers finally hit... Movie is kind of dry but I bought the disk just for the boom tracks. The movie is just ok, but the surround sound is REALLY well done.


----------



## djordjije (7 mo ago)

Snowpiercer - every time when you see a train from the outside.


----------



## Wardog555 (11 mo ago)

I would nominate ambulance! There soo much bass in the movie I couldn't say what scene to choose!


----------

